# Fulcrum Racing Zero vs. Racing One



## matgordon (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello all, 

I am trying to decide on the wheelset for my new CAAD9. I have got it down to the racing 0/1, and wanted to see if anyone had any experience with the zero. it seems that a lot of people have used the 1, but not the 0. I will be using them for every day training and racing, and i weigh about 165lbs--will the 0 be strong enough for every day use? 


thanks.

the build so far:
Frame: CAAD9
Fork: Slice Premium full carbon
Seatpost: Thomson masterpiece
Seat: Fizik Arione
Brakes: Zero Gravity
Shifters: Dura-Ace
Stem: Ritchey WCS carbon
Bars: Specialized s-works carbon
Cranks: Dura-Ace
Pedals: LOOK KeO carbon
Cassette: Dura-Ace
Cables: Nokon Konkavex
BB: Dura-Ace w/ ceramic bearings
Derailleurs: Dura-Ace
Chain: Dura-Ace
Tires: Michelin pro2 race


----------



## Entropy906 (Feb 5, 2005)

I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

based on what I have seen the differences are minor, however the Zero's will set you back about another $200. For the cost of the zero's I would start looking at carbon options, because thats a lot of money for an aluminum wheelset. otherwise the racing 1's are pretty nice.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

The reason that there's not much info from riders on the Zeros is because they just came out a few months ago...


----------



## matgordon (Feb 2, 2007)

i am a little hesitant to get carbon wheels just because they are so close to the ground and all those scary scary rocks--these are going to be my everyday wheels


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

man...everyday wheels...i don't know. the spokes on the 1s and 0s cost $40/spoke...not sure i'd make that an 'everyday' wheelset. but, if you're dropping that much money, might as well pony up for the 0s. unless you don't like the orangy-redish color.


----------



## matgordon (Feb 2, 2007)

in both MTB and road i seem to be a pretty un-aggressive and pretty smooth rider, i hardly ever get flats on either bike, even with old tubes and cant remember every really breaking a part (except when i forgot the bike was on the roof and drove into the garage...man did that suck) -- do you think broken spokes would be a problem?


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

the only reason i bring that up is because of an accident a customer had while demo'ing a pair of our Racing 1s. yadda yadda his rear derailleur got wrapped up into the wheel, wipped out the entire driveside set of spokes. we, the shop, didn't know how much those suckers cost, so we just said we'd pay for it...hopefully he'd buy the bike. we got slapped with a hefty bill that we were not expecting.

i think the Racing 1s and 0s are outstanding wheels and will recommend those over Mavic any day. But...

i'm old school-ish, and would prefer something more easily fixable (i.e. handmade, typical components) for everyday use. if you've got 1 set of wheels for everything, Racing 1s or 0s. If you can afford 2 sets and want good stuff, a quality custom wheelset for everyday, and a high zoot set for racing (Zipps tickle my fancy).


----------



## matgordon (Feb 2, 2007)

yikes. i bet that customer felt like an idiot. 

as for two sets of wheels, i only wish i could afford to do that. The only reason i can swing these is because i can order wholesale through the bike co-op at my school, where i work. even through there, a set of zipp 303's are 1400$. ouch. (not that i couldn't get a reasonable set too... but shh....) at least for now, anways, these are going to be my one set of wheels for training and racing--which i anxiously await getting back into, as i am about to graduate from college in OH, where people look at you like youre insane if youre out on the bike in spandex and it is boring as hell to ride.

anyways, thanks so much for your input, i am going to look into seeing about a cheapo set of wheels for training and keep the racing zero's for the special days. looks like racing5's are only 225$, tempting.


----------



## kiwimike (Feb 10, 2007)

I hope you have a real comfortable saddle, becauce both these wheels are going to pound your butt. They are both great wheels but I doubt I would use either on my every day ride.
They really are ( in my opinion ) special wheels and as such are for special days.


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello I'm new to this forum and cycling.I just bought a set racing o in red and they should be here Tuesday or Wednesday with USPS.Originally I wanted to buy the Mavics ES but when I saw the Fulcrums last night I felt in love and bought them ride away from ebay.Yes, I road bicycles all my life but I'm knew to this kind of riding and love it so far.Maybe they are not the cheapest but I also love to look at my bike and this wheels look awsome and what I heard so far,Fulcrum was making very good quality wheels.I can't wait to get them next week.Sorry for my english but I'm from germany who moved to this great country.


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*Fulcrum Racing Zero*

Was thinking of upgrading from Mavic Ksyrium SL to Zipp 404, but after i was hit by an illegal motorbike racer last month, i had second thought. If it wasnt allow rim, it sure become a nice wall decor by now... i used the Ksyrium for everything.. so far had no problem with climbing, sprinting, decending and all sort of riding... anyway, after the accident, the LBS mechanic manage to save my front wheel by replacing some spokes and long hour truing, and i know for sure if it was made by carbon, the rim is gone by now.. 

So instead of getting the 404, i now switch my mind for another alloy wheelset, Mavic ES, Campag Eurus, or Fulcrum 1. After some survey from other cyclists, i thought of giving Racing 1 a try.. when i went to the LBS this afternoon, there was some new stock arrived, Racing 1 and zero. Straight out of the box.. the anodized Red of the zero had confirm my final decision. It looks so much better than on screen/catalogue. As for the weight, some might say theres not much different, but even if just differ by a few lbs or grams, to me, it does make some different. Anyway, you can tell there's weight different by holding both without using scale.

Performance wise, i cant say much, as it's impossible for me to ride tonite.. (well, you know.. the 'important' day).. as for cosmetic/visual effect, it looks really good on my Red/black with white accent R3. 

Will update once i test ride...


----------



## richphoto (Jan 19, 2007)

fea said:


> Performance wise, i cant say much, as it's impossible for me to ride tonite.. (well, you know.. the 'important' day).. as for cosmetic/visual effect, it looks really good on my Red/black with white accent R3.
> 
> Will update once i test ride...


Can you post a pic and feedback on the Zero's.
I am building an R3 right now and am considering the Fulcrums for this build. It is hard to tell if the red is orange red or since its anodized I woner if it is going to clash with the cervelo red?


Thanks


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i'm ordering some racing zeros later this week. i'll post pictures when i get them next week.


----------



## chris1207 (Nov 12, 2006)

I received my Zeros last week. They're awesome. 

Had Racing 1s before until got hit by a car (last July). They were great too. While some time has past, I believe the Racing Zeros feel lighter and just as stiff. Most recently I had been riding a circa 2000 pair of Campy Nucleons.

Since I also got a new frame too, Colnago Extreme Power; it may be hard to tell as the frame seems super stiff. I plan to ride it tomorrow with the Nucleon's, so will have a better comparision.


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

Any feedback on the comfort of the Zeros compared to Mavic ES/SL?


----------



## matgordon (Feb 2, 2007)

It really is hard to tell with this kind of thing in digital pictures, but here are some of the best pictures ive seen: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/p...&postorder=asc&highlight=vxrs+ulteam&start=15

(i would have just posted the picture itself but dont want to snag credit). i am hoping they look good for me too--they should arrive soon. it really is the tough questions in life that we cyclists must deal with.


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Got my fulcrum racing zero last week and did ride them sunday and yesterday and will take them out again today.I did put conti grand prix 4000 on and they feel nice so far.Since I'm using the contis for the first time too, I will ride this weekend on my route that I have ridden most of my milege ( very hilly) and will be able to give more input on the fulcrums.For the look factor I have to say they are one of the best looking wheels out there and I'm glad I went with them instead of the Mavic ES.Will try to upload some pics later that I made this weekend.


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Pics of the fulcrum racing one*

Ok, here are some pics.I have more but they are to big to upload.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*Fulcrum Zero's*

Where's the best place to buy Zero's? 
Several online shops don't list them? 
Help a brutha out here fellas.....


----------



## richphoto (Jan 19, 2007)

In the US. I would say talk to Tom at http://www.gvhbikes.com/
best price ( &900.00) I have seen so far, BTW he is always a great help with anything.
Richard


----------



## Entropy906 (Feb 5, 2005)

http://www.11speed.com has them for $778 but add another $110 for shipping and possibly another $80 for duties.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Frankie13 said:


> Ok, here are some pics.I have more but they are to big to upload.



that's a hot bike, dude. :thumbsup: 


.


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks I am the Edge.
I did put quit some extra cash in my bike but I don't only love to ride it,I also like just looking at it sitting in my apartment when not having it on the road. 
The FSA carbon stem and K-Wing handelbar also giving it a smother ride and nice look.
Bought my from ebay on a Friday night and got them the next Monday.Can't get any faster.Did put the ultegra 10 speed 12-25 cassette on.


----------



## matgordon (Feb 2, 2007)

here is mine so far... red bottle cages to match my future wheels. all i am waiting on is the stem and wheels. http://flickr.com/photos/matgordonsays/sets/72157594505843350/


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like you get your'e self a nice bike set up.So,you get the fulcrums too?
Like your bottle holders.Where did you get these from and what brand are they?


----------



## matgordon (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks. I have ordered the fulcrums, but am still waiting on them. the bottle cages are winwood carbon cages, i got them (at what i think is the cheapest price) from aebike.com. they come in other basic colors like blue, silver, green, etc.


----------



## chris1207 (Nov 12, 2006)

While can't speak to the Mavic wheels have now compared Zeros to Nucleon's and the Zeros are stiffer, more responsive and lighter. 

They both roll great and the new Zero front seems to coast forever when just spinning it in the hands.


----------



## chris1207 (Nov 12, 2006)

I just got mine from Bellatisport.com as part of a Colnago bike purchase. Customs only charged me 5.5% rather than 11% as would seem from the tables.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

chris1207 said:


> I just got mine from Bellatisport.com as part of a Colnago bike purchase. Customs only charged me 5.5% rather than 11% as would seem from the tables.



how long did it take to be delivered from italy?


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*Pic of Zero on R3*

To be honors, i have to admid that beside stiffer and more rigid, and of course lighter - the ride on Zero was not very much different compare to Ksyrium.. in fact, i would say it's slightly harsher..

I managed to spin up the climb 2-3 cog smaller compare to the last few trips.. (not too sure, was it mental or the zero really transfer power better than my previous Ksyrium).

One thing for sure that, while descending, u will hear the sound of the spoke cutting through wind - whoosspp, whoosspp.. whoosspp... and it does feel more sturdy while descending with speed...

At the coffee stop near the end of the ride, i wanted to show off the smoothness of the hub, i lifted the front wheel and spin it. It does go on for quite a long while.. and by the time u think it's going to stop spinning, i goes on just because there were light breeze.. 

Another thing that am sure of, the cosmetic/bling factor of Zero, it does draw crowd.. keep it simple, it took me some time to get ready after i took out the bike front my car (before ride), and before i can leave the carpark(after ride) - everyone just want to look see look see the Zero in person, and almost everyone wants one.. 

** am having some problem uploading the img, i'll update as soon as possible - Richphoto, if u want to see the R3/Zero, i cant email to u if u still interested.


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*Finally - Image of my Fulcrum Zero on R3*

Finally able to upload the image


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice bike and the wheels look great at it too.Did you already have a chance to ride them?I love my wheels they awsome and look defently diffrent then anything I have seen so far.


----------



## matgordon (Feb 2, 2007)

I have put about 300miles on my racing Zero's, and am loving them. stiff, fast, and aero. I also just picked up a set of red Racing 7's to be my trainers, so i dont have to worry about the fancy ones all the time.


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

I just got back from my afternoon ride and I use my as my everyday wheels get the money worth out of it.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

are fulcrums harder to mount clinchers on? (oversized?


----------



## boysa (Apr 8, 2007)

Some great info in here... 

I am building up a C50 and I ordered the Zeros. I was a little hesitant, but now I'm reassured in my decision. As far as saving them for racing or special occasions, why would you invest the money and not use them? Get your $$ worth. I plan on using mine everyday and getting the fullest possible enjoyment from them. They're not a Monet, or a Botticelli... not for looking at, but for riding!! My alternative was the Zipp 303/343/404, but not too sure how the mileage I put in (150+miles/week) would take its toll on carbon. Thanks!


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Zero's kick arse! What a beautiful wheelset. I am using Spinergy Xaero Lites right now and love them but if I would have had another $600 roughly at the time I would have gotten a set of Zero's!

With that said................really love the new Spinergy Xaero lites.


----------



## Borat (May 20, 2007)

Frankie13 said:


> Ok, here are some pics.I have more but they are to big to upload.


Hey Frankie13 nice looking bike. I too have just bought a set of Racing Zero's and can't wait to ride on them. Will do so this coming week-end. I noticed you use SpeedPlay pedals. What model are they and what is your opinion of them? i am thinking of getting the CSC Team edition in Stainless Steel.


----------



## marcogasperi (Jun 16, 2010)

*fulcrum 1s true tested, zeros next*

Just got back from Italy. Lake Garda, Bormio, Mortirolo and Gavia. Colnago EPS, super
record and Fulcrum Ones were unbeleivable. Ordered zeros for my De Rosa King 3 RS, try them next week.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

marcogasperi said:


> Just got back from Italy. Lake Garda, Bormio, Mortirolo and Gavia. Colnago EPS, super
> record and Fulcrum Ones were unbeleivable. Ordered zeros for my De Rosa King 3 RS, try them next week.


Wow.
Good grave dig here.
I searched for info on Racing ones a while back and did not find this thread.
Then again 3 years+ old so maybe I did not search hard enough.
Moots with Racing 1's while I am here.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Here is mine.
I like their hubs most of all.
It spins better than most of the hubs I've owned.
I'm not crazy about the fat Al spokes that scratches easily, but I knew that before I made the purchase....


----------

